# Neue Steuerelemente in NetBeans einbinden



## FaVorith (29. Okt 2007)

Hi!

Ich würde meiner Anwendung gerne ein Steuerelement spendieren, welches kontextbezogene Aufgaben darstellt- offenbar unter JTaskPane bekannt.

Ich habe mir dazu von swinglabs.org und l2fprod.com (sind die beiden Seiten eigentlich irgendwie miteinander verbunden? Sie bieten ja scheinbar die gleichen Komponenten unter dem gleichen Namen an...) die Jar-Dateien heruntergeladen und sie in Netbeans eingebunden.

Leider sehe ich in Matisse nichts von den neuen Controls... Was muss ich denn machen, um sie dort, bzw. überhaupt verwenden zu können?

MfG
Fabian


----------



## *Hendrik (29. Okt 2007)

forum.byte-welt.de/showthread.php?p=3117


----------



## FaVorith (30. Okt 2007)

Wow- das ist ja mal ne ausführliche Anleitung!
Klappt wunderbar!
Vielen Dank!

MfG
Fabian


----------

